# neural networks exams



## مورتي (9 مارس 2008)

اقدم لكم امتحانات في ال -2005 -neural networks 2003-2004
مع الاجوبة النموزجية (multiple choice)


----------



## ahmedmecha (10 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير جزاء المحسنين ...


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (20 مارس 2008)

حلوووو

عاشت الايادي 

علي عباس عرااااق ميكاترونيكس


----------



## mawad (22 مارس 2008)

Thanks very much


----------



## عباس العراقي (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الحان رشيد (30 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك مورتي على الاسئلة والاجوبة


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (14 أبريل 2008)

أحسنت... جزيت خيرا


----------



## سجاد الباوي (15 أبريل 2008)

والله بصراحة قسم الميكاترونيكس ممتع جدا . شكرا على هذا المجهود وجاري التحميل


----------



## robotic_iraq (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لهذا المجهود المميز


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (22 يوليو 2008)

جزيت خيرا... مشاركة ممتازة


----------



## engmayoya (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------

